# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Cần tìm mua máy hút

## huynhquan2909

Máy nhà hay cắt kính cường lực khói với mùi khó chịu quá, anh nào biết chổ bán máy hút như hình chỉ dùm em, e ở tỉnh lẻ

----------


## biết tuốt

tỉnh nào thì e k biết chứ hà lội tỉnh thì bác ra chợ trời phố huế đầy

----------


## CNC abc

> Máy nhà hay cắt kính cường lực khói với mùi khó chịu quá, anh nào biết chổ bán máy hút như hình chỉ dùm em, e ở tỉnh lẻ


Kính cường lực cắt bằng máy gì vậy bác? Máy cắt lazer phải không?

----------


## huynhquan2909

> Kính cường lực cắt bằng máy gì vậy bác? Máy cắt lazer phải không?


đúng rồi anh, mùi hôi lắm loại em đang dùng loại này
chế được máy hút rồi ạ
còn vấn đề nữa, đường cắt k được đẹp cho lắm, còn răng cưa quá, có cách nào khắc phục không mọi người

----------

